

Ask HN: What is up with these awful albums in Rdio's heavy rotation section?  - Rodeoclash

The current number two top album on Rdio is &quot;Jazz for Dogs&quot; by Little Robertson. It&#x27;s also on iTunes (see here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;album&#x2F;sniff&#x2F;id668974536?i=668974736) and other music services. I assume it&#x27;s on Spotify as well.<p>The album itself consists of 50 songs each exactly 30 seconds long. The songs consists of what sounds like midi being played without any sound fonts installed overlaid with random sound effects of dogs barking.<p>Song titles include: &#x27;Woof Woof!&#x27;, &#x27;I Love Bones&#x27; and &#x27;Slap that Liver Treat&#x27;.<p>Jazz for Dogs is the most recent addition in this style. Other albums include &#x27;Where&#x27;s My Chenny&#x27; (seems to be based on the movie Commando), &#x27;Three Magi&#x27; and rather amusingly &#x27;A Kim Jong Christmas&#x27; (featuring the song, &#x27;Deck the Halls with Capitalists&#x27;).<p>I understand theirs a lot of terrible music being self released now, but you&#x27;ve got to understand that all four of these albums are rating higher then say Daft Punks &#x27;Random Access Memories&#x27; or Kanye Wests new &#x27;Yesus&#x27; album.<p>I&#x27;m guessing that it&#x27;s some sort of spam (they get paid per play?) does anyone on Hacker News work at Rdio and can explain what&#x27;s going on? Or if not, I&#x27;d love to hear some theories on why these albums are ranked the way they are.
======
tptacek
Could it have something to do with the new "You.FM" feature they're doing with
personalized stations?

